# Crazy Coincidence or just normal.



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2020)

*I was talking to my sister this morning and we were discussing family.My sister's MIL and FIL had the same first names as my parents. My Mom and MIL both had the same first name. My Grandmother's both had the same first name. My Dad had 5 sisters and my Mom had 5 sisters and they all had the same names. So if my Mom would say "We're going to Aunt Rita's" I would say which one.Do you think that's just a coincidence or just plain crazy.*


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 18, 2020)

And, I thought mine was a bit off when my husband had the same last name as I and we were not related.


----------



## Duster (Aug 18, 2020)

I'd say it's unusual to have that many relatives with the same names.
In my family, someone with my first name married my brother, so her legal name is my old maiden name. To avoid confusion, I changed my nickname.   My son also dated a girl with my first name.

My oldest brother married a Cynthia.  My youngest brother married a Cynthia.  

If you have a common name, for your age group, chances are better that you'll have another family member with the same name.  Especially if you look at cousins and their spouses.


----------



## jujube (Aug 18, 2020)

Both. 

My late husband was one of 11 kids.  The 6 girls were all Mary something.  Mary This and Mary That......  then came the next 
generation and they started recycling names.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2020)

Duster said:


> I'd say it's unusual to have that many relatives with the same names.
> In my family, someone with my first name married my brother, so her legal name is my old maiden name. To avoid confusion, I changed my nickname.   My son also dated a girl with my first name.
> 
> My oldest brother married a Cynthia.  My youngest brother married a Cynthia.
> ...




*I'm happy I'm not the only one with unusual relatives with the same name. I have over 80 first cousins so when my sister mentions one of their names I have to ask which cousin Connie she means. I am the only Barbara and the only girl grandchild on my Mom's side of the family with blue eyes. Most of my boy cousins on that side of the family have blue eyes.One of my fathers sisters got made when my sister was born and my Mom named her Charlotte. My Aunt said that was the name she should name a girl if she ever had another  daughter because her husbands name was Charles. So my Mom said "Well if you ever have a girl just name her Charlotte." and my Aunt did. Thinking about it now I do think my family was crazy.*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't believe in coincidences so this was meant to be, even tho it sounds un-believable, lol.....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 18, 2020)

I think it is a coincidence but I think the chances of it happening are slim to none.  I thought I was being unique because my Grandson was born on my birthday. I found out it is a very common occurrence.


----------



## Duster (Aug 19, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I think it is a coincidence but I think the chances of it happening are slim to none.  I thought I was being unique because my Grandson was born on my birthday. I found out it is a very common occurrence.


Ruth, people often have family members with the same birthday.  My mother in law had the same birthday as her great granddaughter. {born 9 months after New Year's Eve.} My son has the same birthday as his cousin {born 9 months after Valentine's Day}.  A grand niece shares my birthday.
If you look at 9 months prior to a birthday, it may help explain things.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 20, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I was talking to my sister this morning and we were discussing family.My sister's MIL and FIL had the same first names as my parents. My Mom and MIL both had the same first name. My Grandmother's both had the same first name. My Dad had 5 sisters and my Mom had 5 sisters and they all had the same names. So if my Mom would say "We're going to Aunt Rita's" I would say which one.Do you think that's just a coincidence or just plain crazy.*


Kinda cool coincidences, but I'm sure it was complicated at times!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2020)

Duster said:


> Ruth, people often have family members with the same birthday.  My mother in law had the same birthday as her great granddaughter. {born 9 months after New Year's Eve.} My son has the same birthday as his cousin {born 9 months after Valentine's Day}.  A grand niece shares my birthday.
> If you look at 9 months prior to a birthday, it may help explain things.




*This reminded me of when I was expecting my first child. My Cousin Anthony teased me that since he had a daughter born on my birthday I should have a son born on his birthday. And guess what ? I had my Son on my cousins Birthday. I must be a very obedient cousin !LOL*


----------



## asp3 (Aug 21, 2020)

It does seem unusual, but I've heard that certain cultures have naming conventions so if you're both from similar cultures it doesn't seem like something that would be that unusual for that culture.  Otherwise it is rather unusual.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2020)

asp3 said:


> It does seem unusual, but I've heard that certain cultures have naming conventions so if you're both from similar cultures it doesn't seem like something that would be that unusual for that culture.  Otherwise it is rather unusual.



*You're right my parents were both Italian's. That probably is the cause of the same names being on both sides of the family. Of course I married an Irish guy and so did my sister so the same names being like those in my parents families surprises me. I laugh though every time I think about my MIL my sisters MIL and my Mom all being named Elizabeth, and my sisters husband and FIL having the same name as my Dad and so do 2 of my nephews. I'm so happy my Mom named me after the nurse who helped deliver me because no one else in either family is named Barbara Ann.*


----------



## Ronni (Aug 29, 2020)

Speaking of birthdays....Paige’s little girl Lucy’s birthday is on Sept 19.  That’s Ron’s birthday too. And Ron’s daughter is expecting her first child, and the baby is due Sept 19 also!!!


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 29, 2020)

@Sassycakes they say there is no such thing as coincidence so yup it was meant to be alright
Perhaps keep a record of all the similarities for future family members


----------



## twinkles (Aug 29, 2020)

my grandaughter named kellie married a man named kelly and they both have the same last name


----------



## Linda (Aug 31, 2020)

A few days ago my son and his wife were on their way to the grave of her  aunt Rose since it was the 3rd annversary of her death.  They noticed the car in front of them had a personalized license plate that said " I ❤ Rose".


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2020)

*It's funny thinking back now when I was in grade school 6 of the girls in my class had the name Barbara. So if the nun called out Barbara everybody stood up except me, because my first name is Barbara Ann. I guess I lucked out.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 4, 2020)

When our sixth child was approaching, we where trying to think of what the name would be.
We sat down and wrote out our names and the names of our five children, it was then noticed that all seven of us had a double letter in either our first or middle name..


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I think it is a coincidence but I think the chances of it happening are slim to none.  I thought I was being unique because my Grandson was born on my birthday. I found out it is a very common occurrence.


*I was born on my fathers' 29th Birthday *


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 4, 2020)

Names come in and out of style. So it's not unusual for a bunch of people to have the same name.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 5, 2020)

There are fashions in names, just as with other things, so it's not surprising to find people of the same generation having the same name. When I was in school, there were more Susans and Julies than anything else. Now, Julie is still popular but Susan is quite unusual. I have never come across anyone who has the same name as me.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> Both.
> 
> My late husband was one of 11 kids.  The 6 girls were all Mary something.  Mary This and Mary That......  then came the next
> generation and they started recycling names.


Any Mary Janes? 


Sassycakes said:


> *I'm happy I'm not the only one with unusual relatives with the same name. I have over 80 first cousins so when my sister mentions one of their names I have to ask which cousin Connie she means. I am the only Barbara and the only girl grandchild on my Mom's side of the family with blue eyes. Most of my boy cousins on that side of the family have blue eyes.One of my fathers sisters got made when my sister was born and my Mom named her Charlotte. My Aunt said that was the name she should name a girl if she ever had another  daughter because her husbands name was Charles. So my Mom said "Well if you ever have a girl just name her Charlotte." and my Aunt did. Thinking about it now I do think my family was crazy.*


Since you have over 80 cousins and I have none, maybe you could rent a cousin to me!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Any Mary Janes?
> 
> Since you have over 80 cousins and I have none, maybe you could rent a cousin to me!



*Keesha I have over 80 cousins on just my Mom's side of the family.I would gladly give you rent free any of the 40 cousins I have on my Dad's side of the family. I would even pay you to take them ,they are all nuts .*


----------



## Liberty (Sep 5, 2020)

We had  neighbors whose first names were the same, husband and wife were named "Teddy"...one day female "Teddy" got a call that was supposed to go to her husband "Teddy".  It was from his mistress.  Sufficient to say they got divorced!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 5, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Keesha I have over 80 cousins on just my Mom's side of the family.I would gladly give you rent free any of the 40 cousins I have on my Dad's side of the family. I would even pay you to take them ,they are all nuts .*


Hahaha! That’s funny. As I was laughing at this my husband corrected me and said I’ve got plenty of cousins by marriage. Soooo I actually have cousins. Yayyy! They are all Newfie’s but good folks


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2020)

jujube said:


> My late husband was one of 11 kids.  The 6 girls were all Mary something.  Mary This and Mary That......  then came the next
> generation and they started recycling names.



Had  a lot of "Mary's"   on both my husband's,   and my side of the  family when we got married.   .....  everyone  just thought we had to name our first daughter Mary ....  
... not on your life ...lol


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2020)

So many of my cousins my generation have passed on.  I had stacks of them.  It's odd to be one of the few remaining.  It's left a hole, even though most of them I hadn't seen for years.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2020)

Keesha said:


> [/COLOR]
> Hahaha! That’s funny. As I was


4laughing at this my husband corrected me and said I’ve got plenty of cousins by marriage. Soooo I actually have cousins. Yayyy! They are all Newfie’s but good folks

*I guess that means I have to keep my nutty cousins.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 6, 2020)

Don't know if it's a coincidence or what but it's downright *amazing*!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *You're right my parents were both Italian's. That probably is the cause of the same names being on both sides of the family. Of course I married an Irish guy and so did my sister so the same names being like those in my parents families surprises me. I laugh though every time I think about my MIL my sisters MIL and my Mom all being named Elizabeth, and my sisters husband and FIL having the same name as my Dad and so do 2 of my nephews. I'm so happy my Mom named me after the nurse who helped deliver me because no one else in either family is named Barbara Ann.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2020)

I am the only and last of my father's line; there are no boys to carry the name and I am his only child.

He had a sister who married and had 2 girls. She and one of her girls have also passed.  However these 2 cousins of mine have had children, so I do have first cousins, once removed on his side.

There is no one alive who has his name other than me.

John


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2020)

My Older brother has 2 sons and one of them has a son so he is the only one that can carry on my maiden name. My Husband has 10  great nephews  and my 2 grandsons  who can carry on my marriage last name.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 6, 2020)

I lost track of many of my relatives...I do remember Aunts on my Mom's side and my Dad's side....Most are all gone...
I still have my favorite cousin, we grew up together across the street and went to the same schools and we both
had our Maid Of Honor at our wedding's....
My brother tried to get some of the Cousins the last year....Some came out and we had a very nice time, not knowing
their kids....Cause their parents had died....They were all younger then me...Only a couple of cousins were alive..


----------



## peppermint (Sep 6, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I lost track of many of my relatives...I do remember Aunts on my Mom's side and my Dad's side....Most are all gone...
> I still have my favorite cousin, we grew up together across the street and went to the same schools and we both
> had our Maid Of Honor at our wedding's....
> My brother tried to get some of the Cousins the last year....Some came out and we had a very nice time, not knowing
> their kids....Cause their parents had died....They were all younger then me...Only a couple of cousins were alive..


By the way, my mom and dad were both Italian....I am Italian, my husband is Italian and my 2 kids are Italian...
So my daughter's husband is German, decent, so her too kids are half breeds....My son's wife is Italian and 
their kids are Italian, decent...So when My grandson get's married next year his fiancé is not Italian...
Do I care?  NO!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I lost track of many of my relatives...I do remember Aunts on my Mom's side and my Dad's side....Most are all gone...
> I still have my favorite cousin, we grew up together across the street and went to the same schools and we both
> had our Maid Of Honor at our wedding's....
> My brother tried to get some of the Cousins the last year....Some came out and we had a very nice time, not knowing
> their kids....Cause their parents had died....They were all younger then me...Only a couple of cousins were alive..





*I had so many cousins on both sides of my family that it's hard to remember them all. My Dad's family never liked my Mom so we were always treated badly.In the later years only 2 cousins on my Dad's side spoke to us. I did love my Dad's grandmother and she loved us. My Mom on the other hand had 5 brothers and 5 sisters. We all lived within walking distance from one another and I am still very close to the remaining cousins. I never missed my Dad's sisters or brother because I had my Mom's family and they really filled the void.*


----------

